
Facebook and CMU Introduce TaBERT for Understanding Tabular Data Queries - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/07/14/facebook-cmu-introduce-tabert-for-understanding-tabular-data-queries/
======
KhoomeiK
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23725829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23725829)

